# New-ish and not sure where to post ~



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi all, 

I'm kind of new, joined the site a couple of months ago, but only just had my first consultation as had been waiting all that time.  Posted on a few boards, but hope to get a good network of friends going soon as I really need it.

Had my baseline scan on Friday, they said that I am very mildly polycystic in my let ovary, but very boarderline, so not enough to say that I actually am polycystic.  They also found that I have a bicornuate uterus, which I am a bit worried about.  Getting quite stressed as didn't think they'd find that much wrong with me as we are having treatment due to my dh's cancer treatment 10 years ago.  Feeling a bit gutted that to add to our problem there is stuff wrong with me too, not exactly what I need right now.  Also scared myself to death by googling it and getting some really horrible descriptions of what can happen when you have a bicornuate uterus, eek, not doing that again!

Anyway, sorry for rambling, hope to get chatting with you guys soon.

Tx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  MissTI  
 sounds like youve had a pretty tough time of it, lets hope this is your turning point when good thing happen 
there are lots of places to join in and post, that keeping up can become a problem  
There are also quite a few members with a bicornuate uterus, so do an FF search to get good honest reviews from members with the condition 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

For Cycle buddies ~ Choose Oct/Nov if Nov is when you will be testing.
CLICK HERE

Fertility through Cancer ~
CLICK HERE

G&B Community board for fun and social 
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Miss TI,

  Just like to say   and welcome to fertility friends its a great site for advice and support.

  
                            Strawberries x


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi
Just wanted to add my best wishes also to hope things work out for you - as you know you have come to the right place for support when you need it - it has helped me a great deal over the last few months.  
xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Missjo, Strawberries, Dizzi and Emma, 

thanks you so much for all your replies, much appreciated.  Dizzi, thanks for the links and the balloons, I love them!!  Hope to be able to tell you some good news soon.  Have my HSG on Weds, which I'm not really looking forward to, but it's good to get things moving.  Will keep you all posted on how I'm doing.

Tx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Miss TI, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Good luck with your upcoming treatment. 

C~x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Caz, 

Your little one is so cute!

Tx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

like you i google everything and sometimes its not always good.. doesnt stop me though some good info on there. you are both still young so age is on your side.

good luck with your journey keepinghope xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks keepinghope, good luck to you too.

Tx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi miss t sorry to off all ur problems this is all so stressful but we are all here to help.i noticed ur picture is that ur shar-pei i have one to her name is kia she is 13 months old now we have had alot off problems with her but she is getting better.i love her so much she is my baby.well good luck with ur fertillity journey.
shelley.x p.s ur shar-pei is so cute.


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Shelly, 

Thanks for your wishes.  Unfortunately the Shar-pei in the picture isn't mine, really hope to get one soon though, they are so cute, love them!!

tx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

they are very cute but be carefull if u do get one as they come with alot off problems good luck.
shelley.x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks hun, good luck to you too.

Tx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *MissTI* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I love shar-pei's too! gorgeous things. 

Good luck with your tx. Hope the hsg goes well, MissTi. Thinking of you.

hello & gd luck everyone else too.
xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Kate, and hbrodie, 

Thanks for your messages, much appreciated.  HSG was ok today, the test it self didn't actually hurt, but I had a trainee trying to position the speculum and she really hurt me, never mind, it's over now and the consultant said that I'm all fine in that dept.  Looking forward to my next consultation now...

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to FF T!! Good luck with your tx!!!     I remember my HSG, it was ok. Not the best thing to have done but if it means your a bit closer to your dream then why not!!

Take care T
Love Natalie xxxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hello.
I am, glad your hsg was ok, speculum are a bit dodgy - they can pinch a bit whilst training to use them - ouch! 
when is your next appt?


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

hi Natalie, know what you mean about being closer to the dream.  Am very excited about my next appt.  Hbrodie, I think that's what was happening, it felt kind of like pinching, was sooo painful!  Haven't got abother appt till December now, tried to call today to get an earlier one, but kept getting the machine.  Will try again tomorrow.

Txxx


----------



## Caz30 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi there
Welcome to FF.  I am fairly new myself and am already finding it a real help and support.
I wanted to reply to you to say I know how you feel when you are not expecting to get told so many bad things.  My husband and I have just had our first go at ICSI and it didn't work.  When we had our first consultation we thought that it was just me with a problem as I had moderate endometriosis however we were told my hubby has sperm anti-bodies so they don't swim to the egg.  I was then told at my baseline scan that I also was mildly polysystic and to top it all off, at embryo transfer, we were told that for my age (31) my eggs weren't great quality.  I have to say that was devastating and I still cry about it.  I guess I just wanted to let you know you are not alone and keep positive as I really think that helps.
Hope this has helped you.
Love Caz xxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

caz30 - my dh also has asa. he has a dd from prev marriage so was a huge shock when we found out. We had just assumed it'd be me with the problem. I had a lap n dye last tuesday and have been told my bits are all ok. Don't know about baseline scans or anything else yet, we are seeing cons next thur for the paperwork for the ICSI. It'll be our 1st go. DH has 98% asa in 1st test then 91% asa in second one, but his overall count was higher than average so we are hoping that this is a good thing (?!) The asa are attached at the head of his sperm so cannot penetrate my egg, hence ICSI.
It is such a shock to find it all out, and realise that there is so much to undertand and go through still. I am trying to stay positive but it is so difficult to be positive when you try to protect yourself from the harsh reality that it may not work. I think ' well, they make an embie and put it back in so it HAS to take and stay and give us a BFP', but inr eality it isn't that simple. I'm very frightened.

helen.x


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Caz, 

Thanks for your reply and good wishes, am feeling a lot better about things since I've been talking more on this site, is just so much more reassuring to know that there are people going through exactly rhe same things and that you can talk to openly.  Will keep you posted on how things are going.  just started my OPK's today, got a negative, but to be honest that's what I was expecting, hopefully I'll see something soon.

Txx

PS blown you some bubbles for good luck...


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

missT - what is OPK's? I am quite new to this, sorry, I ask lots of questions and probably am so anoying  
helen.xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi helen,

don't be silly, not annoying at all, I'm not uo to speed with all the jargon yet either. OPK's is Ovulation Prediction Kits, need to do them every morning starting form today to see when I ovulate so they can measure the levels of progestorone in my blood. Here's a link to most of the abbreviations used on this site, might help a bit, I have to refer to it all the time:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/func,display/page,4/catid,28/Itemid,120/

Tx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks missT!


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

No worries chick.

x


----------

